# I've got the ride



## "reel" spear-it

Looking for 3 or 4 people to help with fuel on a regular basis. I fish out of Destin but live near Gainesville Fl, I guess i'm looking to create a call list so when the seas / weather look good we could go on a moments notice . The boat is kept at Legendary in Destin. I have plenty of tackle .CLICK ON VIDEO CLIP



Rigs / spur / Nipple ect...


----------



## hebegb

for when?

VERY nice ride !:bowdown


----------



## "reel" spear-it

My schedule is flexible / anytime after the storm.


----------



## JoshH

How much and when?


----------



## hebegb

please consider me as volunteered for duty!

PM sent as well...


----------



## lepaul37

SWEET RIDE!!!!!! PMMED


----------



## shanester

im down whenever the need hits ya have my own gear and have my own money schedule is fairly flexible. is that an everglades if it is that thing is fine never know unless u go . so lets go shane youngs at 8507129877 or8509444464 ppls leave message.


----------



## flynurse

do you spearfish? just wondering by the name. if so i can see if i can get some people up to go spearfishing with ya.


----------



## redfish99999

I'm booked 'till Tuesday 29th........ After then, OK......I live close by -- on Indian Bayou.....6549455


----------



## "reel" spear-it

unfortunatelyI was not able to fish thisweekend due to unexpected situations. I hope to 

get out next week , so until then I hope

everyone is able to find a ride .

I'llstay in touch.

Richard


----------



## hebegb

gotta pay the bills and keep customers happy!



we know that drill all too well! :banghead


----------



## Get'n Wade

I don't think he wanted anyone to go, he just wanted to show off his boat.:grouphug


----------



## Downtime2

> *Get'n Wade (8/1/2008)*I don't think he wanted anyone to go, he just wanted to show off his boat.:grouphug


I wouldn't be so quick to say that.... In fact, you are wrong.


----------



## Bubba Squid

That boat should get you where you want to go on time. Whats the burn rate on that puppy? Id be interested in going. Let me know when.


----------



## "reel" spear-it

Just as soon as this weather clears I will be fishing. I will be playing around sat and sunday in the bay / near shore just becaue I can't stand not going. Hope to see some members out doing the same.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Come up with a price and a weekend and I can have 2 or 3 for you at any time....

Already headed down in 2 weeks, so it would have to be later than that.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *flynurse (7/25/2008)*do you spearfish? just wondering by the name. if so i can see if i can get some people up to go spearfishing with ya.


Do you spearfish? If so, I am sure we can fill up your boat with plenty of great spearfishermen.


----------



## Sean O'Neill

How much $$$ for three to go. I'm looking for a trip for me and two freinds.


----------



## Jason

That is 1 fine ride right there brother........I'd have a heart-attack to see the $ for a fill up....Good luck on the trips brother!


----------



## "reel" spear-it

bump edited


----------



## hebegb

Hey there Richard!



I would love to go on out again with you and your father....you can always reach me at 850-384-2420



Thanks

, Gary


----------



## lobsterman

Do you bottom / jig fish also?


----------



## BIGRIGZ

If you had an estimate on a three-way / four-way typical fuel bill split that would help some of us to think if we could afford to be on the list?

I'd love to just ride along, that boat looks fun! Need a deckhand? lol

Thanks, Ken


----------



## BuckWild

I live just across the bay from there. I have a boat, but wouldnt mind going on a longer range trip with you. tuna/swordfish or the like. Just PM me if you are going to do something like that.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Wondering too what I saw asked a couple times already. With the name "Spear-It"... do you spearfish out of the boat too?


----------



## "reel" spear-it

to answer a few questions i don't spear fish YET , it is a dream / goal to learn asap. i do bottom fish and enjoy it, also at cruise i burn aprox 1.15 (40) , so cost depends on the trip and number of people that go. 

Thanks!

Richard 352 538 0556


----------



## Downtime2

Oooooo Ooooo Mister, can I go!?!!? I know a feller who seen a feller who's friend said he can rig a ballyhoo. He's gonna teach me........


----------



## Clay-Doh

Are you already a certified diver? If you are...you are already there! If not...nothin to it. Can be done in a week or 2. I got no idea bout catchin fish with a pole...but have alwyas wanted to slay some tuna. If you are or get certified and wanna trade a spear trip for a fishin trip, your on! My boat aint pretty, but its comphy, 32 foot enclosed dive boat,













Don't wait man.. heres a littel something should get your blood pumping...last video I made...


----------



## Clay-Doh

And whats ballywho Wade?

Heres the dive boat. Like I said...aint pretty though...


----------



## Downtime2

> *Clay-Doh (12/17/2009)*And whats ballywho Wade?


I ain't for sure, think it's bait of some kind......


----------



## Clay-Doh

Does it taste as good as these?










After about 1/2 hour of me casting in the school...Wayne-O finally took the pole from me and got me hooked up and let me real it in like a lil kid...haahaa...fishin poles and me don't work well together. And I ate it too. The crevelle...not the pole.


----------



## Downtime2

LOL


----------



## AaronBarnes

i'm game... 

just sold my donzi due to divorce..

always looking for a ride... 



now i just have a 13ft whaler...


----------



## JoeZ

> *Downtime2 (12/17/2009)*Oooooo Ooooo Mister, can I go!?!!? I know a feller who seen a feller who's friend said he can rig a ballyhoo. He's gonna teach me........




You learn yet? When you gonna teach me?oke


----------



## gatorabait

I would love to go with. I am in the military and would only be able to go on weekends. I am from Clearwater and have been saltwater fishing my hole life. 
Please call if you need a body.

850-396-5141 Home

623-217-7761 Cell


----------



## Biller48

Im down whenever, I live on Eglin and just sold my Triton to upgrade so i am without until around Feb. I am from Dunnellon, pretty close to you. will pay for my share on all, and can also take you out when im home for inshore trip or freshwater. Got plenty of room for guests in my house on base. Call when you are going out. Kevin 850-613-6553.


----------



## AaronBarnes

hey... 



i think wade told me about you, 

i live in indian bayou back on the canal side. 

so count me in



Aaron Barnes

850-585-8843


----------



## submariner

*talk about high jacking someone's thread*

Seems to me that the guy was serious--- no need to high jack his thread;

By the way add me to your list- always open to a off shore trip 

ed:thumbsup:


----------



## old school

*fishing*

would you consider going out of Pensacola? All the places you list to fish are much closer to Pensacola pass that Destin. Also I have a house in Pensacola near the water, and you can park the boat there and stay there. Would love to plain some rigs over night trips with you and your boat. I have a 26 fter, but you have a much better better boat for rigs trips.
Bill
6785439305


----------



## reeltime

I'm always up for a trip. I work near Destin and live in Pensacola, so either location works for me. Just let me know where and when. 
Gary
850 217 1235


----------

